# Flea market finds



## 43rdMuscle (Mar 8, 2008)

I bought this box (#1) for $15. I have'nt been into HO slots for about 40 yrs. or so. How'd I do? 










The box below (#2) was only $10. Was it worth it? 










Thanx, Frank

--


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey 43rd, you did really good ! Welcome to the board. Are you selling any of that , LOL !?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya dun good!

Money ball is the lime buggy carcass!


----------



## 43rdMuscle (Mar 8, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> Are you selling any of that , LOL !?


 No, but a trade for 1/43 American muscle cars might work. 
Frank

--


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Wish I had something to trade for box #1..... maybe small bunch of ho diecast? HW and others, mostly unopened in package, including maybe one or two "gold plated" nascar cars that came from relative who worked for sponsor - racing champions? don't know right off. Not into diecast now but I used to pick up HW I liked the looks of and stick em in a box. 

If you figure intact aurora chassis are worth at least $5 each, you done good. Nice find!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 43rdMuscle (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok, most of you tell me "I dun good". Can you explain in more detail *WHY*? I'm not trying to be funny, I really don't know. 
Thanx, Frank

--


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

43rdMuscle said:


> Ok, most of you tell me "I dun good". Can you explain in more detail *WHY*? I'm not trying to be funny, I really don't know.
> Thanx, Frank
> 
> --


well you found some nice an rare cars, the green dune buggy being one(cause Bill commented on it), the tyco s series vett another as well as #5 cream mclaren, an the red chaparrel with the Z on the front, are all somewhat hard to get, not sure about the rest, im a tyco collector, check you pm too

Kevin


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The bachman turbine dealio "Howmet" I think; will appeal to the bachman dudes.

The t-jet chassis are always a commodity. The Hot rod neeads 25 bux in chrome and widgets. Both the GT-40 and the Ford J appear to have cut wells.

The point being for what you gave excluding the near mint tyco-s vette there are many useable items


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

so basicaly for $25 you spent, you have $75 at least is cars or parts there IMHO, the t-jet chassis should be worth $10 a peice if not more, but like i said im a tyco collector so im not 100% sure


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

43rdMuscle said:


> No, but a trade for 1/43 American muscle cars might work.
> Frank
> 
> --


I would be happy to but unfortunatly I don't have any. I would buy that tyco McClaren in the second photo though , the one with the red stripes


----------



## 43rdMuscle (Mar 8, 2008)

At this time, I've decided to take offers on the S type 1968 silver Corvette  (mint). PM me with offers. 
Thanx, Frank


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Just a suggestion, 43rdMuscle, it might be better to re-post in the Slot Car Swap & Sell forum and indicate how you will accept payment, postage cost, handling, etc. I would like to make an offer but need more info. Just a helpful hint ...RL


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Maybe you already have this answered too.... entertain offers on the lime buggy.

I can usually buy common complete Aurora cars (as in the GT 40 and J car) with cut wells or other problems for less than $10 a piece on the bay. They would likely not be considered resoration candidates, just runners and the chassis may or may not need something. As NOS chassis are still in the $10 range (or were) used chassis will be less unless they are very early or are unusual in some way.

The AW decal sheets are available NOS too, I can buy for $2. The boxes and intructions are nice if someone wants to collect, display or just wants them to keep old parts in - I'd certainly pay in the $5 range for them if I came across them.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

It's kind of hard to tell from the photo, but that lime Dune Buggy might only be a Sand Van with the roof pried off.


----------



## 43rdMuscle (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is a better photo of the buggy:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Yep, it looks like a former Sand Van (the lack of paint on the spare tire and the glue residue along the sides in the back give it away). Thanks for posting a close-up. The regular lime Dune Buggy is WAY more expensive than the Sand Van version, but it's still very cool and I bet Mr. Hall could do something interesting with it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Mr Hall????!!!!! Is my dad here?*



krazcustoms said:


> It's kind of hard to tell from the photo, but that lime Dune Buggy might only be a Sand Van with the roof pried off.


LOL Kraz! Yes, my bad I use the term "lime buggy" loosely. They are all potentially lime buggies in my eyes. 

The only distinction I make is what brick-a-brack is attached. Clearly this one is a busted sand van. If memory serves only the flame thrower version had the great Gazoo head. Some one correct me if I'm wrong please.

Pulling off a convincing fake is extremely difficult for a handful of reasons not the least of which is the amount of glue used to attach the original sandvan roof on the day it was born. If a gallon was schlobbered there will be serious glue burns that have to be dealt with.

She might be fixable...ya just never know 'til ya start picking at it.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

It's funny that both versions started life being completely identical when first pulled from the mold....

I wasn't suggesting a 'fake', but a really neat runner that would make a collector do a double-take. I bet the 'Tuff-Ones' roof with the blue stripes would look super-cool on that lime body. Or even just a roll bar. Just not another Sand Van roof LOL!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Double Takes*



krazcustoms said:


> It's funny that both versions started life being completely identical when first pulled from the mold....
> 
> I wasn't suggesting a 'fake', but a really neat runner that would make a collector do a double-take. I bet the 'Tuff-Ones' roof with the blue stripes would look super-cool on that lime body. Or even just a roll bar. Just not another Sand Van roof LOL!!


No sweat Kraz I knew that. Original, repaired, restored, or imposter; it's a fine line. Sometimes I fake myself out and forget to charge for things that were done weeks before. (due to the lengthy cure rate and absent mindedness)

Original buggy roofs are difficult to remove cleanly for donor purposes. Once in hand yer still not done. The heavier original glue burns or even worse yet; sloppy hobbiest re-glue disasters where the parent material is scarred beyond a scuff and polish, require quite a bit of work to straighten out. Not to mention you have to have the lime donor plastic. Note: Aurora' alignment of the body and roof was dead on the nut so any stagger to one side is a dead give away of fudgery.

Obviously installing the buggy roof exposes the quarter rail where the sandvan roof was mounted and requires great care to keep the side flat and the top corner rounded as you sight down the side of the buggy. There is no margin for error and one can undercut the rear roof posts quickly.

So once ya got the roof to fit one has to remove and cleanup the hiboy sandvan windsheild... which is never a guarantee....LOL. The glue wads on the bottom arent really the problem. It's actually a combination of the installed angle and the very fine shelf that it sits on. Again no margin for error on the topside. Even the slightest nick will show.

If one dodges the main salvo, as Kraz pointed out earlier, ya still have to duplicate the factory paint work on the rear deck.

The dune buggy fakes are pretty easy to spot when you know what to look for. After restoring a few dune buggy coupes you'll definately earn yer pay. Conversions or fakes are even harder to execute unless all the right parts fall together cleanly...

like that ever happens!


----------



## 43rdMuscle (Mar 8, 2008)

The lime buggy carcass is SOLD !!!


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

pls. check the private messages...send p.m.


----------



## 43rdMuscle (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok, I have decided to entertain offers (send PM please) on the contents of both boxes (minus lime buggy and silver Corvette). I will post as items as they are sold.
Thanx, Frank

--


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

The car with the red number 5 and red stripes . What would you want for that one ? Me Likey !


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*bat i found in kc*

i found this in a junk store in kc when on vacation
missin robins head small crack frt post


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Want to sell it MA ?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

mahorsc said:


> i found this in a junk store in kc when on vacation
> missin robins head small crack frt post


Holy one in a million batman!

I bet this never happens again...Would you disclose what you had to give for it?

Great find!


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*bat i found in kc*

$29.00 included 1/43 cox chassis



mahorsc said:


> i found this in a junk store in kc when on vacation
> missin robins head small crack frt post


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

*cox chassis*

i am not into the bigger car the chassis apears to be 1/43 says cox on bottom it had a square hp7 motor with it so if some one need it let me know i looked on ebay did not see 1 so i dont know what it worth would trade for t-jet or jls i will try to get pics up later going to race t-jets know
thanks kevin
LCHORS



mahorsc said:


> $29.00 included 1/43 cox chassis


----------

